# A first for me



## misfire (Feb 21, 2017)

I know its not wood, but this is the first acrylic trumpet I have ever turned. But it wont be the last. This thing looks good and sounds even better

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## The100road (Feb 21, 2017)

Wow. That looks great! I like the design.


----------



## CWS (Feb 21, 2017)

Very nice! We always remember the first time,

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Feb 22, 2017)

Looks great, nice job


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Feb 23, 2017)

Heck of a sweet looking Trumpet!


----------

